
Ask HN: Is React Native worth learning? - bnchrch
The recent thread on Xamarin (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=12948611) gave some great insights into the pitfalls of that platform.<p>I was hoping to gather the same kind of insight on React Native from those currently using it.
======
skibz
If you're wanting to build an app that has cryptographic capabilities, you
might run into some trouble if you're expecting to be able to do it in
JavaScript without touching any ObjC/Java (an expectation that I don't believe
to be highly unreasonable)

React Natives's JavaScript runtime doesn't support WebCrypto. People have
resorted to browserifying Node's crypto module (and the rest of Node's built-
in modules, as a result) which gives you everything besides a RNG (a RNG
cannot be browserified for obvious reasons).

I guess what I'm saying is: I sure hope you aren't trying to do anything too
exotic with React Native without first getting ankle-deep in some native code.

